# Please Help Identify Pest



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Looks like some sort of caterpillar cocoon. Not a big problem.
Bottom one looks like a mud dauber wasp. Knock it off and throw away. 
Plug up holes where they are getting in.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

They sheeted the gables on the ground and poked holes for the chain so the crane could lift them .


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

The fluffy cocoon-like things look like black-widow spider nests. The mud looks like a mud-dauber wasp nest.


----------



## ChantryOntario (Apr 22, 2013)

If I thought I had Black Widows in my house I don't know that I could go inside at all, let alone sleep there.


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

ChantryOntario said:


> If I thought I had Black Widows in my house I don't know that I could go inside at all, let alone sleep there.


I've got black widows in my house, and I don't worry. They're much MUCH more scared of you than you of them. With good reason. They're very very reclusive, and would much rather hide than fight. They love to lurk under stairwells, in hollows in bushes, in hollows in stone walls, places like that. And, in attics, too. 

California is full of them. If you're concerned you can give your place a once-over. Usually I leave them alone, but sometimes, I'll feed some to the lizards. 

They won't really hurt you if you don't let them crawl on you, which they're usually loath to do. 

I really wouldn't spend the money on exterminators for spiders. They do so much to keep bugs you don't like under at least some control, they're worth the very nominal risk to have around. Indeed, they ameliorate the need for exterminators, often. 

I don't think they're as common in Canada as here, but I'll let Canadians confirm or overrule me on that point.

Not meant to be rude, please. Just trying to reassure! :vs_cool:


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

I agree with @Nik333 that the mud looks like a wasp nest. Those cocoon thingies look too big and oblong to be black widow egg cases. I suspect they're cocoons for moths, beetles or other insect with complete metamorphosis. @joed appears to have the right general idea.


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

I’m thinking squirrels probably made those holes for ya


----------

